# GILLO GX Riser - Changing The Game - Again!



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

We are pleased to announce the introduction of the next generation of low weight risers, the GILLO GX 25 riser.
Based on the advanced solutions introduced already two years ago by the GILLO GT risers family, it offers the same incredible 30% range of poundage adjustment in 1170 g only of mass weight, making it the perfect choice for young archers, beginners, ladies and all those that don't like the 1350g mass weight of the GT 25. RH version already available, LH version to follow by October.
#GilloGXchanginGThegame


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

#Gillogoldmedal said:


> We are pleased to announce the introduction of the next generation of low weight risers, the GILLO GX 25 riser.
> Based on the advanced solutions introduced already two years ago by the GILLO GT risers family, it offers the same incredible 30% range of poundage adjustment in 1170 g only of mass weight, making it the perfect choice for young archers, beginners, ladies and all those that don't like the 1350g mass weight of the GT 25. RH version already available, LH version to follow by October.
> #GilloGXchanginGThegame
> View attachment 7458730


----------



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

Wow that looks sweet!!!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

Any plan on releasing 27" version of GX?


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Boomer2094 said:


> Any plan on releasing 27" version of GX?


The GX 25 is designed for medium-short draw lengths and medium-low poundages. Not matching at all the concept of a 27" riser, that is for long draws and high poundages.GX will be a 25" only for long, long time, may become shorter in future, but not longer.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Price?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> The GX 25 is designed for medium-short draw lengths and medium-low poundages. Not matching at all the concept of a 27" riser, that is for long draws and high poundages.GX will be a 25" only for long, long time, may become shorter in future, but not longer.


That's what I was going to say - a 27" would defeat the purpose of this riser. 

Good job Vittorio - yet again meeting the market where the need is. Bravo.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Vittorio said:


> The GX 25 is designed for medium-short draw lengths and medium-low poundages. Not matching at all the concept of a 27" riser, that is for long draws and high poundages.GX will be a 25" only for long, long time, may become shorter in future, but not longer.


Actually Vittorio I would like to plead the case of a GX-27. I have a longer draw length of 30 inches but I have a more slim build. I like shooting taller bows with 27 inch risers but unfortunately the GT27 is heavier than what I prefer after additional balancing weights. I would love a GX27 in the future and I hope you'd consider it for the tall beanpoles out there. A lighter riser lets me balance the riser properly without an overall heavy mass weight. It means the different between comfortably shooting 72+ arrows and pushing to shoot 72+ arrows for the average weekend warrior. I also find that I only shoot around 35lbs for BB because that's all I need to get good performance at 50m with a 30inch draw. 



limbwalker said:


> That's what I was going to say - a 27" would defeat the purpose of this riser.
> 
> Good job Vittorio - yet again meeting the market where the need is. Bravo.


I dunno John, like above, I have a longer draw length but a slim build so I really want a taller bow but a lighter riser where I can add weight where I want it. (I have the same philosophy with stabilizers where I like lighter stabilizers so I can add the weight exactly where I want it.) I know you can always say 'just train a little more and build up strength' but as a recreational archer who only gets time to shoot on the weekends, I just want a lighter mass setup I can shoot comfortably without as much upkeep on the bow shoulder.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

fango0000 said:


> I dunno John, like above, I have a longer draw length but a slim build so I really want a taller bow but a lighter riser where I can add weight where I want it. (I have the same philosophy with stabilizers where I like lighter stabilizers so I can add the weight exactly where I want it.) I know you can always say 'just train a little more and build up strength' *but as a recreational archer who only gets time to shoot on the weekends*, I just want a lighter mass setup I can shoot comfortably without as much upkeep on the bow shoulder.


I sometimes wonder what people think I am. LOL

I understand. I shot a 25" riser for years. Unless you're drawing more than me (32.5") then I think you can manage with a 25.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> I sometimes wonder what people think I am. LOL
> 
> I understand. I shot a 25" riser for years. Unless you're drawing more than me (32.5") then I think you can manage with a 25.


Yeah, I agree with you I think you can for sure manage with a 25. But I really like and prefer the feeling of a 27 (and 72 inch bow) especially since I don't need to shoot 70m for BB. Recently I've actually been shooting a 74 inch bow and have been really enjoying it while still shooting 8 ring groups at 50m (27inch + XL uukhas).

Haha, I am just clarifying that that is what I am. I think if I was seriously training as an athlete archer, the weight of the GT27 would be not a problem.


More broadly speaking to what I observe in archerytalk discussions and maybe the archery community as a whole, there is still a strong belief that 27inch risers shouldn't be considered until 31+ inches of draw length or something like that. I think there's more wiggle room and that if I had a BB shooter student with a 29inch draw length who wanted to shoot a 72inch bow, I'd be certainly open to the idea.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

fango0000 said:


> Yeah, I agree with you I think you can for sure manage with a 25. But I really like and prefer the feeling of a 27 (and 72 inch bow) especially since I don't need to shoot 70m for BB. Recently I've actually been shooting a 74 inch bow and have been really enjoying it while still shooting 8 ring groups at 50m (27inch + XL uukhas).
> 
> Haha, I am just clarifying that that is what I am. I think if I was seriously training as an athlete archer, the weight of the GT27 would be not a problem.
> 
> ...


Ideas of bow length are certainly changing. When I started shooting OR, 68" was the universal standard for most folks with only us apes shooting 70" bows. I had the first 27" riser in the U.S. - The Luxor created by Vittorio. Now it seems everyone is shooting a 27" riser regardless of draw length. I think some folks fail to think about getting into the working part of the limb and taking full advantage of what a limb is designed to do. I don't see how an archer drawing even 30" is getting into the working part of the limb with a 72" bow, but to each their own I suppose. They have a better chance if it's a 27" riser with medium limbs for a 70" bow IMO.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Back to topic, making a "light" 27" riser is surely possible, but 27/light/cheap are 3 features can't stay together in the same riser, surely not in a hypothetical GX 27


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

I consider my 32.25” draw length on the cusp of the 70” or 72” decision for need due to draw length And even then it is limb dependent. However, there are other justifications for shooting longer, mainly string shape to face. I don’t really get Uukha length recommendations - it’s kind of “these limbs are so unstable you need a longer bow”. (I know that is probably unfair but hey 😇)

I have to admit the weight does put me off the GT27 for Olympic use - I’d need to make compomises compared to a 1250 to 1300g riser. So I can see the attraction of a 1.3kg 27” but I’d hazard a guess that it is a low volume and unprofitable place to hang out.

If you want a light 27” ILF riser take a look at the Mybo Wave XL. That is what it will look like +/-. Very simplified and minimalist but by all accounts very usable.

GX looks good Vittorio. if the pricing is what I expect it should sell well. 👍

Stretch


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Lancaster put up the page. At $450 USD, it’s an attractive choice. I figure that puts it in competition with risers between $250-300 for growing archers. If it were any less, I think too many people would be considering it over the GT.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Regarding the comment making use of the working part of the limb, I actually that thought about it extensively.


Vittorio said:


> Back to topic, making a "light" 27" riser is surely possible, but 27/light/cheap are 3 features can't stay together in the same riser, surely not in a hypothetical GX 27


If there was a light version of the GT27, I'd pay the same pricetag


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

I guess you would need limbs that doesn't stack easily (like Uukhas) to take advantage of the poundage adjustability (and stay useful for average and above draw length)?


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Not to put words in Vittorio’s mouth, but I imagine that the Gillo GTL-88 and Q2/Q3 limbs are most suited for this.
I know Uukha does not recommend using their limbs with this adjustment range.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

What? No Uukha limbs? Now I am sad.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> What? No Uukha limbs? Now I am sad.


It works fine with Uukha limbs, but not for the full 30% adjustment. Which makes sense. Uukha's draw force curve is optimized for a specific range and load. Going outside of this largely gives up the benefits of using those limbs anyway.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Shoot your right.

Our limbs are designed to provide the best performances in the -5%/+5% range of tiller bolts settings.

With a +15% setting:

You will lose much smoothness.
You will lose in terms of stored energy efficiency: the speed increase brought by the added poundage will be lower than expected.
The stress increase on the limbs will exceed 10%, corresponding to 5 inches of over-draw, with a risk of early failure and accelerated aging.
We consider such a configuration to be out of normal use conditions, and therefore it is not covered by our guarantee.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Those limbs makers so worried about +15% poundage increase, should remember that they do not specify any draw limit for their limbs. So nominal 40# at 26 1/4 used at 32 1/4, giving +12# or +30%# are fine, but 40# at 26 1/4 + 15%# are not?
Very few limbs makers fortunately use this kind of fancy math, surely not those we suggest for our risers.


----------



## foxtrot9 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for this! I was looking for a new riser and I have a really short 25.5" inch draw length. How is the longevity of those rubber dampeners behind the limb pockets? Are they replaceable?


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Vittorio said:


> Those limbs makers so worried about +15% poundage increase, should remember that they do not specify any draw limit for their limbs. So nominal 40# at 26 1/4 used at 32 1/4, giving +12# or +30%# are fine, but 40# at 26 1/4 + 15%# are not?
> Very few limbs makers fortunately use this kind of fancy math, surely not those we suggest for our risers.


I have a 32# short Uukha x100 that I want to crank down to 38#. I should be safe but possibly losing warranty is a downer.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Sorry to go slightly off topic (but staying on manufacturer), is there a difference between the Q2 and Q3 limbs?


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Just trying to expand my knowledge... So the GX riser has around 30% of limb weight adjustability, and comments herein talk about Uukha limbs having a much more narrow adjustment range or the warranty is in question... Wouldn't the limbs be dsigned to handle their max weight plus whatever for longer draws, and wouldn't the GX provide a limb's max weight with the limb bolts at or nearly bottomed out? Wondering where the danger to the limb might be if that 30% adjustment is taken off the max weight; or am I confusing my recurve lack of knowledge with my compound less lacking knowledge? 

And I understand there might be a performance/efficiency loss dropping that much, but is the riser design taking limbs 15% over their rated weights? 

Whole other train of thought on another track... I'm liking the idea of this riser; my first "real" riser was a 27" bought because I was bored and it was carbon... OOOHHH AAAHHH; and maybe isn't right for me, but the specs on the GX may work well for me... Don't compete over 30m typically, and only train to 40yds, and have no real need of more than my 30# limbs provide now; may go up a couple pounds someday, but no reason to ever approach the 40# riser recommended limit.


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

So effectively, according to that warranty statement, with say 40# Uukha limbs and a “normal” riser set at mid point your max drawlength is a little over 29”, maybe 30”. (Approx 1 to 2# per inch, 5%=2#) And that is the same for all lengths of limb. <scratches head> Well that’s not encouraging…

So put them in a short riser, or a less deflex riser….

Yeah, it is nonsense isn’t it?

Stretch


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

After thousands of GT risers shipped in almost 2 years, frankly we got those strange remarks about potential limbs problems from 2 limbs manufacturers, only. And no infos about any problem to limbs used on GT risers in over 30 countries around the world, including from those using GT risers with limbs at least from one of those 2 makers. 
Those commenting about adjustment limits of the GT and GX simply forget that the adjustment is made over the entire range without changing the angles of the limbs to bolt and fulcrum, that are the real only critical points in loading too much the limbs and a problem that we have totally eliminated by our design.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Vittorio said:


> Those commenting about adjustment limits of the GT and GX simply forget that the adjustment is made over the entire range without changing the angles of the limbs to bolt and fulcrum, that are the real only critical points in loading too much the limbs


I was going to suggest the same, but probably better you than me.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why the length is 24.5" when the name is GX 25 lol. Also Lancaster doesn't have any in stock. Would love to order one for indoor.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> Why the length is 24.5" when the name is GX 25 lol. Also Lancaster doesn't have any in stock. Would love to order one for indoor.


This riser was just announced today. So that's why it's not in stock anywhere yet.

I am also curious why the length is 24.5 inches. I'm sure there is a good reason, because it's the Frangilli family. I know I'll learn something from the reason why.

This riser looks like a fantastic choice for an archer moving from beginner to intermediate. The widely adjustable draw weight will allow the archer to go up in weight through fewer sets of limbs. And it's light. The best "first serious riser" for a newer archer. I wish the price was a little lower. But this riser is a little more complex and technologically advanced than the typical chunk of aluminum. The GT and GX are the first of a new generation of the recurve bow riser.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

24.5 inch length means a shorter over all bow? A 67.5" bow vs 68"? Need new strings? Question that need answering lol.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> We consider such a configuration to be out of normal use conditions, and therefore it is not covered by our guarantee.


I went to the Uukha web site is this is the only guarantee stated (no warranty):



> Uukha products are legally guaranteed against manufacturing defects. If you discover a defect despite our controls, please contact your retailer.


Can you post the actual terms from Uukha if those are not correct. I am a little concerned that the Uukha web site does not explicitly show the guarantee nor warranty if the conditions are different than what are stated.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, it's on Uukha website under FAQ. They specifically call out Gillo GT and how it may void warranty.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> Hi, it's on Uukha website under FAQ. They specifically call out Gillo GT and how it may void warranty


First the Uukha site states it voids the guarantee, not the warranty. Uukha posts the guarantee, which is only against manufacturing defects. There is nothing about use. Can you post the complete guarantee (or warranty) if the current guarantee on the site is not in fact the guarantee. You should be shipping the guarantee/warranty with a product and that is the only product agreement you have with the customer. A vague FAQ statement is not a legal contract in terms of an actual product guarantee/warranty. 

For example, this is the Hoyt warranty: https://s3.hoyt.com/uploads/images/hoyt_limited_warranty_9_10_15.pdf


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hikari said:


> First the Uukha site states it voids the guarantee, not the warranty. Uukha posts the guarantee, which is only against manufacturing defects. There is nothing about use. Can you post the complete guarantee (or warranty) if the current guarantee on the site is not in fact the guarantee. You should be shipping the guarantee/warranty with a product and that is the only product agreement you have with the customer. A vague FAQ statement is not a legal contract in terms of an actual product guarantee/warranty.
> 
> For example, this is the Hoyt warranty: https://s3.hoyt.com/uploads/images/hoyt_limited_warranty_9_10_15.pdf


I do not have guarantee/ Warranty as I bought my ex1 many years ago and my x100 used. I assume guarantee = warranty, maybe a French thing? Maybe some else here can confirm using Gillo GT is against warranty.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> Why the length is 24.5" when the name is GX 25 lol. Also Lancaster doesn't have any in stock. Would love to order one for indoor.


My barebow student just ordered the GX 25 from Alternative Services in the UK. ETA is Sep 7, 2021...about a week via Royal Post.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Talk about thread creep. LOL


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

About availability:
- mass final assembly and shipping to dealers has started on August 26. Orders received at that time were already 40% more than the total available quantity from the first production batch. so shipments have been done to each customer in percentage to orders received.
Of course, Italian dealers and all those in Europe getting air shipment have already received the GX. Ground shipment will take a bit more in Europe, air shipments to USA, Asian countries and Australia few days more.
Second production batch will start assembling and shipping from mid of this month, and is already sold out , third lot will be shipping from mid October including also LH version. 
As of the strong demand, we are trying to increase production but it it is not a very simple task, so we forecast that situation will become "normal" for our GX stock around November/December only. If you want to buy a GX, you have therefore to be very fast or very patient.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

About size:
- Not all 25" risers in the market are 25" long. They range from 24"+ to 26" - . Many reasons, but the main one is optimizing the use of aluminum at milling and/or accommodating some design parts that can't fit well on the drawing table. The real length of the "working" bow is not related to the physical length of the body of the riser only, but to a combination of riser and limbs used. Average commercial strings in the market have lengths that are suitable to a very wide range of real bow lengths. Up to now, no one has had any problem in getting strings for our GT-25 Formula, that is a 25.5" riser, nor to GX-25 ILF, that we clearly declare 24.5" long. As almost no one is using GT risers or GX at factory set for pockets angles, these differences should be totally transparent to users.


----------



## Cheryl K Bennett (Sep 1, 2021)

Sounds great, please add the price details also.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Cheryl K Bennett said:


> Sounds great, please add the price details also.


Lancaster has them for $449.99


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

"Guarantee" and "warranty" are often used interchangeably over this side of the pond. So yes, I would guess that the meaning is identical for the purposes of Uukha's documentation.

(The origin of the words is fascinating, and not something I'd have thought to look up, so I'm grateful for being prompted. See Warranty vs. Guarantee )

(Also, FAQs are a lazy form of documentation and should die in a fire.)

P.S. Good luck with the GX, Vittorio!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cheryl K Bennett said:


> Sounds great, please add the price details also.


Alternative Services has the Gillo GX 25-inch riser for $432 USD. Royal Post takes about a week to ship.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

tassie_devil said:


> Sorry to go slightly off topic (but staying on manufacturer), is there a difference between the Q2 and Q3 limbs?


I am also curious about how the brand new Q3's are different from the Q2's. The only difference I've found so far is that the Q3's are available in 4 pound increments from 26 to 38 pounds. That fills the weight gaps of the Q2's, available in 4 pound increments from 24 to 40 pounds. The Alternative website lists the exact same price for both limbs. Looking forward to learning more about them.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Vittorio responded to someone who asked on facebook, and he said that the limbs are exactly the same except for the poundage increments.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Okay, cool. I guess the only difference I see is that the Q3 graphics are slightly less flamboyant.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking on ordering one when seeing a max pound limit of 40 lbs. Is this correct?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> Looking on ordering one when seeing a max pound limit of 40 lbs. Is this correct?
> View attachment 7465479


If you're considering this riser, why is this a problem?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

We have other risers in our range, that is presently most probably the widest in the world, that can satisfy any need:

For 25" risers;
Mass weight Max poundage
G1M/L 25 / 1380 g / 60#
GT L 25 / 1350 g / 60#
GQ L 25 / 1270 g / 55#
G2K 25 / 1240 g / 40#
GX M 25 / 1170 g / 40#


----------



## jameskklaw (1 mo ago)

any chance of launching a GX ‘formula’ riser ?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

jameskklaw said:


> any chance of launching a GX ‘formula’ riser ?


There is no significant market for Formula risers in the present archery world to justify the investment of a dedicated Formula GX riser. In theory, we can assemble the existing GT pockets on the GX body, but this special solution will get up in cost to be very close to the GT 27 Formula. In any case poundage limits will become even more severe in a GX 27 solution on present structure, needing to redesign also the body structure to make it usable: result already exists and is the GT 27 Formula ...


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Last weekend, first 18 mt competition at my club for 3 new beginners with GX riser:

Tommaso, Recurve, U14, no clicker yet, 408









Davide, BB, 443









Giulia, Recurve with cliker, 489


----------

